# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք ինտերնետով գտնել կյանքի կեսին

## qameleon

Իսկ ով է հավատում  :Think:  որ ինտերնետով կարելի է գտնել կյանքի կեսին՞

----------


## Aida

Ես չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Արսեն

իսկ ես հավատում եմ, բայց շատ բարդ պրոցես է...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ով է հավատում  որ ինտերնետով կարելի է գտնել կյանքի կեսին՞


Ես եմ հավատում։  :Tongue:   :Blush:

----------


## Guest

Իսկ ո՞նց կարելի է չհավատալ նրան, ինչը մոտ ապագայում կդարնա կյանքիտ կեսին գտնելու գրեթե միակ տարբերակը  :LOL:

----------


## Angelina

Հիմա շատ շատերն են այդպես գտնում իրենց կյանքի կեսին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիմա շատ շատերն են այդպես գտնում իրենց կյանքի կեսին:


Ճիշտ է, ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ մարդկանց, որոնք ծանոթացել ու ամուսնացել են այդ եղանակով։  :Wink: 
Եթե անհաջող փորձերի դեպքեր էլ են հայտնի, դա ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում, թե հաջողվածներ չկան։ 
Եվ ընդհանրապես այս կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է։  :Smile:

----------


## Delicada

> Իսկ ով է հավատում  որ ինտերնետով կարելի է գտնել կյանքի կեսին՞


Ես էլ եմ հավատում:
Նույնպես գիտեմ դեպքեր որ ապացուցել են ինձ դա:
Եվ համաձայն եմ Ուլուանայի հետ որ կյանքում ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչպե՞ս են սովորաբար մարդիկ գտնում իրենց կեսին (զզվում եմ այդ բառից, այնպիսի զգացողություն է մոտս, որ կիսատ ես, եթե պետք է կես գտնես): Ինչ-որ կերպ ծանոթանում են, չէ՞: Ինտերնետն էլ ծանոթության մի ձև է:

----------

Նարե91 (13.05.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Տղան ու աղջիկը(տղան ու տղան, աղջիկն ու աղջիկը :Angry2:  , Աստված հեռու պահի) իրար գտնում են իրար հետ ծանոթանալուց հետո:Իսկ այդ ծանոթությունը կարող է տեղի ունենալ կամայական ձևով:Ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ բան չեմ տեսնում ինտերնետով ծանոթանալու մեջ:

----------


## Idealistka

Հնարավոր է, իհարկե հնարավոր է, խնդիրը  երկրորդ կեսի ընկալման մեջ է…

Воображение сильнее знания, мечты могущественнее фактов и надежда может взять верх над опытом.

----------


## Artgeo

Հնարավոր է։ Ես այդպես էի գտել  :Smile:

----------


## Վազգեն

Չեմ կարող ասել, որ հնարավոր չէ, քանի որ կյանքիս մյուս կեսին հենց այդպես եմ գտել։  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Անկասկած հնարավոր է :Smile:  Ես գիտեմ 2 այդպիսի դեպք,երբ նրանք ծանոթացել են,ամուսնացել,հիմա 2 զույգերն էլ իրենց բալիկներին են մեծացնում ու շատ էլ երջանիկ են :Love:

----------


## Esmeralda

Հնարավոր է ավելի շատ քան ռեալում... քանի որ մարդու ներքին հատկանիշներին սիրահարվելը ավելի ամուր է, քան անցողիկ գեղեցկությանը... Եթե դիմացինդ արտաքինով չի փայլում, բայց ունի հրաշք ներքին, նրան ճանաչելով զուտ ներքին հատկանիշներով՝ կարող ես զգալ, որ հենց նա է քո «երկրորդ կեսը»... այնինչ ռեալում շատերը, տեսնելով դիմացինի ոչ այնքան հրեշտակային դեմքը, խոսելու ցանկություն էլ չեն ունենում... Եվ այդպես կորցնում են «երկրորդ կեսին»…

----------

Lianik (27.09.2010)

----------


## Tirim-tim

Էս ի՟նչ կրքեր են զարգանում  :Smile:  Ակումբով ծանոթացած ու հետագայում ամուսնացած զույգերից ում էլ տեսնում եմ, հավեսս գալիս է: Շատ լավ զույգեր են ստացվել: Շնորհակալություն ինտերնետին, որ այդ մարդկանց "ծանոթացրել" է, հետո հանդիպել են, իրար հավանել, և այլն:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.07.2012), keyboard (19.07.2012), Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Ripsim (19.07.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012)

----------


## John

> ees gitem inch kanem


Նիկդ ամեն անգամ տեսնելուց Անոմալիա եմ կարդում չգիտեմ ինչու  :Smile:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Չէի ուզում ոչինչ գրել, բայց մի տեսակ չդիմացա :Smile: 

Աննա ջան ծեծել չկա :Jpit:  Ինչ ասում եմ քո լավի համար եմ ասելու, ու եթե 15 տարեկան չլիներիր ոչինչ էլ չէի գրի: Ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդիկ մինչև 21 տարեկանը կարող են ամուր հիմքեր գցել իրենց կյանքում, սխալվել ու նորից ոտքի կանգնել, որ ապագայում էլ ավելի կատարելագործվեն: Կա նաև հակառակ տարբերակը, որի մեջ հեչ չեմ ուզի, որ ցանկացած մարդ ընկնի, այդ թվում նաև դու: Ու եթե Ակումբ ես եկել, արի մի քանի խորհուրդ տանք քեզ :Wink: 

Ծայրահեղ մտածելակերպը երբեք կոնկրետ լուծում չի տալիս: Ես ինքս ծիծաղում եմ այն գրառումների վրա որոնք ասում են ինտերնետով սիրել հնարավոր է, կամ հնարավոր չէ, կողքն էլ մի հատ նենց սմայլիկ են դնում, որ իրանց թվում է, թե հեսա համակարգչի միջից դուրս կգան ու մի հատ էլ լեզու կհանեն կամ կացինով կտան գլխիդ :LOL: : Կա մի շատ լավ բան՝ հարաբերականության տեսություն, որի վրա էլ հիմնված է այս կյանքը ու այն երբեք բացարձակ չէ: Ինչ ուզում են գրեն, մեկ է լինելու այնպես ինչպես որ լինելու է:

Ես օրինակ ՖԲ չեմ սիրում ու ցանկացած սոցիալական ցանց, ու դրանք համեմատում եմ տոնավաճառ գնալու հետ: Իհարկե շատերը համաձայն չեն այս կարծիքի հետ, բայց ես այն երբեք չեմ պարտադրում, քանի որ ամեն մեկն ունի սեփական կարծիքն ունենալու իրավունք, այնպես որ մի զարմացիր, որ մարդիկ այստեղ իրենց կարծիքն են հայտնում: Բայց օրինակ Ակումբը իմ համար ավելի շատ հանրագիտարանի է նման ու խորհուրդ կտամ քեզ էլ այս կայքը դիտարկել որպես գիրք, քանի որ այստեղ լիքը կարևոր թեմաներ կան, ինչու՞ ես մնացել այս կներեք բայց պիտի ասել ախմախ թեմայի մեջ: Կյանքը առանց այդ էլ լիքն է կենցաղով, իսկ այստեղ դու դրանից կտրվելու հնարավորություն ունես: Ուզում ես պարտադիր կորցնել, որ հետո նեղվե՞ս կորցրացիդ համար:

Հ.Գ. Հա սա էլ գրեմ, որ չտուգանեն, ինչ վերաբերում է ինտերնետով կյանքի երկրորդ կես գտնելուն: Երբեք մի ասա երբեք, քանի որ մի օր կարող է քո ասածները քո դեմ դուրս գան, ինչպես օրինակ իմ դեպքում է եղել  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.07.2012), Moonwalker (20.07.2012), Nimra (20.07.2012), Ripsim (20.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), Աթեիստ (20.07.2012)

----------


## Աննամառիա

դու ես ասում որ ամեն մարդ ունի իրավունք սեփական կարծիք ունենալու, ես կարծում եմ որ չեմ կարող կյանքի կես գտնել ինտերնետով, ու վերջ իսկ կան մարդիկ որ հակառակն են մտածում իրանց գործն է,  ես իրանց չեմ պարտադրում իմ կարծիքը
գիտեմ հիմա շատերն են էդմիջոցով գտել կյանքի կեսերին իրանց երջանկությունիսկ ես ասյ կայք քրանցվել եմ  ժամանակ անցկացնելու նպատակով

----------


## Rhayader

> Նիկդ ամեն անգամ տեսնելուց Անոմալիա եմ կարդում չգիտեմ ինչու


Ոնց եմ ես քեզ հասկանում:

----------

keyboard (20.07.2012), Moonwalker (20.07.2012), Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.07.2012), Vaio (21.07.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> դու ես ասում որ ամեն մարդ ունի իրավունք սեփական կարծիք ունենալու, ես կարծում եմ որ չեմ կարող կյանքի կես գտնել ինտերնետով, ու վերջ իսկ կան մարդիկ որ հակառակն են մտածում իրանց գործն է,  ես իրանց չեմ պարտադրում իմ կարծիքը
> գիտեմ հիմա շատերն են էդմիջոցով գտել կյանքի կեսերին իրանց երջանկությունիսկ ես ասյ կայք քրանցվել եմ  ժամանակ անցկացնելու նպատակով


Անցկացրու, բայց հիշիր որ ժամանակը անսպառ չէ...

----------

Cassiopeia (20.07.2012), keyboard (20.07.2012), Nimra (20.07.2012)

----------


## Աննամառիա

չհասկացա :Xeloq:

----------


## Tig

> ասեմիմանաս ես բացի էս կայքից ուրիշ կայքերում էլ եմ գրանցված, բայց ոչ ադնոյում,ես էնտեղ շփվում եմ ունեմ ընկերներ
> ինձանից մեծը չի  ասել, ես չեմ ասում որ շատ լավ եմ հասկանում, ասում եմ լավ եմ հասկանում, համել էդ գրելով նկատի եմ ունեցել մարդկանց չեմ ասում որ շատ վատ բան է ինտերնետը առավել ևս չեմ վախենում ուղղակի փորձում եմ կյանքի կես չգտնել
> Հ.Գ էդ էլ իմ տեսակետն է ու քննքրկման ենթակա չէ


Երանի այն օրերին, երբ վերընթերցելու ես այս թեմայում քո կատարած գրառումներն ու քթիդ տակ ժպտաս...  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (20.07.2012), Nimra (20.07.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.07.2012), Արէա (20.07.2012)

----------


## Nimra

երեք տարուց ավել է արդեն, սոցՙ կայքով ծանոթացա մի տղայի հետ, ինքը Հայաստանում չէր, իսկ մենք ուղղակի զրուցում էինք, ազատ ժամանակներս անցկացնում իրար հետ գրվելով: Անցավ մի քանի ամիս և ուղղակի շփումը վերածվեց կապվածության, իրար ավելի լավ ճանաչելու ցանկության ու ամեն ինչ այնքան խորացավ, որ նույնիսկ սիրահարվեցինք: Եվ այդ սիրահարվածությունն էլ ավելի խորանալով բերեց իրար հետ ապրելու ցանկության: Ես զգում էի, որ սիրված եմ, ուշադրության արժանացած, կարողանում էի մոռանալ այն սերը, որն ինձ տանջում էր երկար ժամանակ, ես երջանիկ էի, ես ընկեր ուներ , ով ինձ շատ էր սիրում ու այդ ամենը ոչ մեկից չէի թաքցնում: Ինձ նվերներ էր անում, հարազատներիս հետ շպում հաստատում: Ամեն ինչ մոտեցել էր խնամախոսությանը: Իսկ ամեն ինչ կատարվեց հորեղբորս և նրա հոր վաղեմի ծանոթներ լինելու շնորհիվ կամ պատճառով: Նրա ընտանիքից ոչ ոք այևս Հայաստանում չէր և հեռախոսի միջոցով աղջիկ ուզեցին: Ծնողներս սկզբից էլ դեմ էին, բայց  իմ համառ ցանկության պատճառով փափկել էին: Վերջնական նրանց խոսքը բացասական էր, բայց դարձյալ իմ համառության պատճառով արժանացա դրական պատասխանի: Իմ ընտանիքում բոլորը դեմ էին հենց սկզբից, իսկ ես սիրահարված էի, ինքնավստահ, հավատով լեցուն: 
Եկավ օրը և ես լքեցի հայրենիքս: Արդեն երկու տարի է , որ ես ամուսնացել եմ: Դժվարություններ եղան հենց սկզբից: Օտար էինք իրար, չկար այն սերը, որն ունեինք, ընտանիքն ինձ օտար էր, կանոնները` խորթ: 
Ամեն ինչ հաղթահարվեց, արդեն կարողանում եմ խնդիրների այլ հայացքով նայել, հավատում եմ մեր սպասված ուրախ ապագային: Նա իրեն երբեք այլ կերպ չէր ներկայացրել, բայց ես ուղղակի սիրահարված էր, սի-րա-հար-ված և այդ պատճառով էլ շատ խնդիրներ անտեսնում էի:
Մենք իրար շատ ենք սիրում, շատ շատ: Ոչ վերականգնվեց այն զգացմունքը, որն ունեինք, այլ ուղղակի սեր ծնվեց մեր մեջ:
Ոչինչ իդեալական չէ, այդ պատճառով էլ հավատում եմ, որ մեր հարաբերությունները կմոտենան իդեալին: :Smile: 
Կարոտն ահավոր է հակյրենիքիս, հարազատներիս, ընկերներիս հանդեպ:
Ես հաղթահարում եմ, բայց ոչ ոքի խորհուրդ չեմ տա նման ձևով կյանքի կեսին գտնել: Ես ամուսնուս էլ եմ շատ ասել, որ եթե կարողանաի մի օր Հայաստանում զգալ, թե ինչ է ինձ այստեղ սպասվելու, ես երբեք այդ քայլին չէի գնա:
Մի շտապեք ամուսնանալուց, միշտ չէ, որ սերը երջանկացնում է, շատ ժամանանկ մենք մեր զգացմունքի գերին ենք դառնում:
Երջանիկ ընտրություն բոլորիդ :Viannen 10:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.07.2012), Chilly (20.07.2012), erexa (20.07.2012), murmushka (22.07.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.07.2012), Universe (21.07.2012), Աթեիստ (20.07.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

Եթե ինտերնետում ա կորել՝ հա…  :Jpit: 

Sent from my HTC One X

----------

Arpine (22.07.2012), Chilly (20.07.2012), keyboard (20.07.2012), Nimra (22.07.2012), Rhayader (20.07.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), Universe (21.07.2012), Ձայնալար (20.07.2012), Շինարար (20.07.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> ես չեմ հավատում չնայաց որ  իմ շրջապատում տեսել եմ մի քանի էդպիսի օրինակներ, բայց մեկ է ես չեմ հավատում, քանի որ մարդ պետք է  սիրի որ համարի կյանքիկես իսկ նկարից սիրահարվել գրեթե անհնար է, կամ ինչ գիտենք թե նա ով է հնարավոր է շատ լավ խոսի, ռոմանտիկ, բայց իրականում գռեհիկի մեկը լինի


Բալես, ինձ հետ չես ծանոթանա?, ես մանյակ չեմ Չուկի ասածի պես, ուղղակի ինձնից փոքրերի հանդեպ թուլություն ունեմ, ես կվերափոխեմ քո պատկերացումները ինետով ծանոթանալու մասին, պլյուս կյանքն ավելի լավ կհասկանաս:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.07.2012), Տրիբուն (20.07.2012)

----------

